# Amule defunto[RISOLTO]

## nillkheope

ciao ragazzi ho da poco riaggiornato l'intero sistema passando alla 2006.1....

premetto che ho installato la gnome 2.16(non se fosse stato meglio apsettare un po') e come al solito ho installato il mio amato mulo.

da ieri mi ritrovo a non riuscire più ad usare il mulo...non so dire nient'altro, mi crasha o subito o dopo un po'....

non so se possa essere collegato alla nuova gnome...ma spero di no!

per quanto riguarda wxGTK sono aggoirnatissimo ho la 2.6.3.3.

chiedetemi pure qualche altra informazione....io non so dove mettere le mani.

Ho provato una reinstallazione ovviamente, la quale non è andata a buon fine!

qualche consiglio?

grazieLast edited by nillkheope on Tue Nov 14, 2006 7:52 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## misterwine

Beh, wxGTK-2.6.2-r1 e amule-2.1.2 sono le versioni stabili. Se usi wxGTK-2.6.3.3 penso che pure amule sia in ~arch, dunque è probabile che possa avere qualche problema.

Prova ad emergere la versione stabile di amule e vedere se così ti funziona.

----------

## nillkheope

si forse hai ragione...uso la 2.1.3 di amule....non ho mai riscontrato problemi ad utilizzare roba unstable...vabbeh...ne abbiamo imparata una nuova!

grazie

----------

## nillkheope

Ragazzi sono disperato....il problema che amule moriva continuamente non dipendeva dai pacchetti unstable ma da non so che cosa.

Ho una 2006.1 aggiornata e con pacchetti TUTTI x86 niente roba instabile.

Ho installato il mio solito mulo per l'esattezza il 2.1.2 e la sua dipendenza wxGTK 2.6.2-r1.

Io non so cosa dirvi a riguardo, vi posto il make.conf in maniera che voi possiate darvi un occhio e dirmi cosa non funge!

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="X -qt -kde gnome a52 aac dri aalib acpi alsa bmp bzip2 dvd dvdread encode asd ftp gstreamer gtk icq java jpeg libg++ mp3 mpeg msn opengl samba ssl usb win32codecs xine xvid dri nptl nptlonl"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

INPUT_DEVICES="kbd mouse keyboard"

CONFIG_PROTECT=-*

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ "

```

E' + o - lo stesso make.conf che ho utilizzato altre volte, senza mai riscontrare problemi.  :Mad: 

Forse qualche USE è sbagliata?  :Shocked: 

In più posso dirvi che ora uso una gnome 2.14.2

Uso Xorg modulare esattamente il 7.1

Se volete qualche altro file di configurazione ditemi.

Vi ringrazio davvero molto...sono in crisi!  :Crying or Very sad: 

Robby

----------

## gamberetto

Ma lanciando amule da terminale (xterm o gnome-terminal) cosa ti dice?

Ciao

PS: non centra nulla, ma nelle USE hai ripetuto 2 volte "dri"

----------

## nillkheope

quando l'avvio niente di particolare, solo che dopo un po' crasha.....ed è sempre così!

non so, resta attivo per una 20 di minuti e pio crasha.

----------

## gamberetto

E in console non scrive niente?

----------

## nillkheope

allora se lo lancio da console e poi lo lascio andare fino a che non s'inchioda è una cosa che devo provare.

finisco d'installare un pacchetto e poi ti so dire.

per adesso ti posso dire che non riesco a killar eil processo amule per poterlo riavviare.

quindi se rieseguo amule l'output è il seguente.

```
Initialising aMule

Checking if there is an instance already running...

There seems to be an instance of aMule already running

If this is not the case, you may have to remove

the file ~/.aMule/muleLock, to allow aMule to run.

Attempting to raise current running instance.
```

Ovviamente mi viene d'istinto il comando rm .aMule/mulelock e poi riprovo

solo che in questo caso mi s'inchioda anche la shell.

----------

## gamberetto

Se amule ti dà quel messaggio, prima di eliminare il file indicato prova a fare

```
$ ps -A | grep amule
```

per vedere se amule è in esecuzione. Se lo è puoi dare

```
$ killall amule
```

oppure

```
kill -9 numero_pid
```

(questo è quello che faccio io, poi non so se è un'eresia)

----------

## nillkheope

Guarda è davvero incredibile....io non so dove mettere mano.

Avvio da console, lascio fermo e cosa succede...niente crasha semplicemente senza dare nessun messaggio

Avvio amule

```
Initialising aMule

Checking if there is an instance already running...

No other instances are running.

(amule:3771): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_window_invalidate_rect: assertion `window != NULL' failed

(amule:3771): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_window_invalidate_rect: assertion `window != NULL' failed

Loading temp files from /mnt/hd-dati/temp.

Loading PartFile 23 of 23

All PartFiles Loaded.

ListenSocket: Ok.

External connections disabled in config file

*** Server UDP socket (TCP+3) at 0.0.0.0:4015

*** TCP socket (TCP) listening on 0.0.0.0:4012

*** Client UDP socket (extended eMule) at 0.0.0.0:4022

Adding file /mnt/hd-dati/temp/029.part.met to shares

Adding file /mnt/hd-dati/temp/022.part.met to shares

Adding file /mnt/hd-dati/temp/021.part.met to shares

Adding file /mnt/hd-dati/temp/020.part.met to shares

Adding file /mnt/hd-dati/temp/019.part.met to shares

Adding file /mnt/hd-dati/temp/017.part.met to shares

Adding file /mnt/hd-dati/temp/013.part.met to shares

Adding file /mnt/hd-dati/temp/011.part.met to shares

Adding file /mnt/hd-dati/temp/009.part.met to shares

Adding file /mnt/hd-dati/temp/008.part.met to shares

Adding file /mnt/hd-dati/temp/007.part.met to shares

Adding file /mnt/hd-dati/temp/002.part.met to shares

Adding file /mnt/hd-dati/temp/001.part.met to shares

```

E niente crasha.

Se provo a killare non cambia niente, al riavvio non si avvia nulla e mi s'inchioda anche la shell.

```
Initialising aMule

Checking if there is an instance already running...

No other instances are running.

(amule:3981): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_window_invalidate_rect: assertion `window != NULL' failed

(amule:3981): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_window_invalidate_rect: assertion `window != NULL' failed

Loading temp files from /mnt/hd-dati/temp.

```

Io non so cosa dire....c'è giuro è sempre andato così...i file di configurazione sono sempre quelli, gli aggiorno di tanto in tanto quando è necessario, ma la stessa configurazione sul sistema precedente funzionava benissimo.

Ho notato, che la partizione dove tengo la mia incoming e la mia temp, e crashata insieme ad amule, ora provo a cambiare partizione a vedere se cambia qualcosa.

----------

## Onip

prova a passare alla 2.1.3 . Io con questa ho solo un problema, e non sono l'unico. Se provo a chiudere il primo tab di ricerca allora amule crasha, ma questo, probabilmente, è dovuto ad una qualche incompatibilità tra wxGTK e le nuove gtk+2.10.x che ho dovuto installare per gnome-2.16 . Se sei con le 2.8 (quelle stabili) non dovresti avere problemi.

Byez

----------

## gamberetto

Ora che ci penso, anch'io avevo di questi problemi un po' di tempo fa... e cambiando le flag Use di amule  e wxGTK la cosa si è risolta...

```
x11-libs/wxGTK gtk2 jpeg opengl png sdl tiff -wxgtk1 unicode

net-p2p/amule amuled remote gtk unicode
```

ma non so se centri qualcosa in questo caso...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao

----------

## nillkheope

è invece un grande consiglio...a mia apparenza...anch'io ritengo che centri qualcosa il discorso delle flag USE....ora non ho il pc, appena posso provo poi ti so dire.

grazie per le tempestive risposte!

----------

## nillkheope

mah io ci rinuncio....qualcuno sa dirmi se con le flag use che ho nel make.conf posso avere qualche problema con gnome?

il problema permane, dopo l'avvio di amule crasha ogni cosa, dopo aver killato il processo e riavviato X crasha anche il desktop e il pc non si spegne...non male come problema!  :Question: 

mah ora provo a non usare amule...proverò un'altro P2P purtroppo.  :Sad: 

----------

## federico

Per me se crasha quando ancora sta lavorando alla costruzione dei dati da condividere hai qualche file marcio dentro. Intendo dire che Amule non riesce a riconoscerlo e a gestirlo. Ti consiglio di fare una prova, sposta la tua dir ".amule" e lascia che amule ne crei un nuova, e crea una condivisione con dentro un paio di file semplici, e vedi cosa succede.

Federico

----------

## federico

 *nillkheope wrote:*   

> mah io ci rinuncio....qualcuno sa dirmi se con le flag use che ho nel make.conf posso avere qualche problema con gnome?
> 
> il problema permane, dopo l'avvio di amule crasha ogni cosa, dopo aver killato il processo e riavviato X crasha anche il desktop e il pc non si spegne...non male come problema! 
> 
> mah ora provo a non usare amule...proverò un'altro P2P purtroppo. 

 

Ritengo che se il programma non crasha SUBITO, difficilmente puo' essere un errore di compilazione... E' molto piu' probabile che sia qualcosa che accade nel tempo... Io ho gnome ~x86 (e cosi' anche tutto il resto del sistema) ma non ho di questi problemi, con use non dissimili dalle tue.

Fede

----------

## nillkheope

grazie fede, mi rincuora molto che non sia un errore "generale" per via dell'installazione dell'intero sistema con quelle flag.

provero' a fare come hai detto tu, appena posso.

se il problema viene risolto, (spero di si prima o poi), volevo chiederti se hai avuto qualche problema con ~x86....ovvero io prima avevo un intero sistema instabile(tutto!), e dopo aver riscontrato quasto problema mi sono detto che era meglio migrare ad un sistema stabile.

grazie ancora dell'attenzione.  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Io utilizzo gentoo in ~x86 fin da quando ho iniziato ad usarla, che ancora era la versione 1.2 . Ogni tanto problemi saltano fuori, alcune volte risolvi con un semplice downgrade, qualche volta e' piu' complesso. In generale tuttavia il sistema funziona a mio avviso bene e io mi sento piu' a mio agio utilizzando gli ultimi sviluppi di tutti i software.

Aspettiamo con ansia di scoprire se risolvi il problema con amule!

Fede

----------

## guerro

Non sò se può rientrare in questa casistica, però anche a me crashava.......

Ho scoperto poi che il problema era dovuto a delle chiamate alle librerie wxGTK errate, che magicamente si son risolte ricompilando semplicemente amule con la flag stats abilitata.

Non chiedetemi il motivo, ma sembrerebbe che mentre rimane attivo tenti di crearsi delle statistiche grafiche e in un qualche modo non essendo compilato per prevedere ciò, và inevitabilmente in crash.

L'unico consiglio che posso darti è prova a ricompilare il mulo con la flag abilitata   :Wink: 

----------

## nillkheope

ma valaaaaaaaaaaaaa.......

dai mi vergogno un po' ora che ho risolto!  :Embarassed: 

nella mia cartella temp vi erano file che (non so il motivo) non erano caricabili da amule.  :Laughing: 

cacchio...vi ho fatto dannare per una boiata!

il mulo va benissimo è il criceto che ho in testa che è zoppo!

i'm sorry  :Sad: 

----------

## federico

Puoi piegarti che prendo la frusta?  :Smile: 

----------

